# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Bags, Packs and Boxes

## SARSpecialist

Hello, I was just curious about what type of bag, pack or box your medical equipment is stored in.. I have three differant ones my IFAK.. mil issued with some additions, a Basic Box with Basic First Aid supplies and then my M-5 bag with all my "advanced" level care equipment... the IFAK and M-5 both go with me in the field, the First Aid Box stays at home unless we were to BUG out then it would be consolidadted into another bag.. I am looking at getting a STOMP to replace my M-5 as it is getting old.

----------


## Rick

Here's my trauma kit.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=trauma

Here's my EDC First Aid Kit. Post 8

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=condor

----------


## colorado plainsman

I have a Condor deployment bag that makes a great FAK and it can attach to my BOB with Molle straps.  I am able to put a good amount of basics such as a CAT tourniquit, bandages, OTC meds, flashlight, quick clot ect.

----------


## blkhawk21

I also have an M-5 bag. It's pretty full and I could handle several tramas. I would like a larger bag maybe for Christmas.

----------


## crashdive123

Are you expecting a medical emergency around the holidays?

Oh wait........Christmas presents.......I get it now. :Whistling:

----------


## RandyRhoads

In a cheap medical duffel bag.

----------


## kyratshooter

In a wicker basket like Little Red Riding Hood used to take food to Granny.

No kidding!

Most of my 24 hour+ outdoor work is reenactment and the wicker basket hides all the modern medical goodies.

----------


## Old Professor

Since I plan to "bug in", my major medical kit is in a Orange fishing tackle  type box. This is what I take on hunting and fishing or camping excursions. I keep a smaller version in my truck at all times and I guess you could call it my EDC kit. I have several Uncle Mikes belt pouches that I always have with me during the actual hunting  activity. It is geared to major cuts, falls, minor injuries, just what I need until I can make it back to my truck and the bigger kit. I have had to use it on occasion!  Of course, at home I have much more of everything that would be found in the other kits.

----------


## Old Professor

To expand on what I carry in the Uncle Mikes belt pouches in the way of first aid items: antibiotic ointment, eye wash (like Visine), pain killers (asprin for stroke/heart), Motrin (400 or 800), Tylenol (or perscription pain meds); wound dressing/trauma dressing & 4X4 gause pads(or a sanitary napkin), roll of adhesive tape/duct tape, elastic bandage(s), bandaids: finger tip, knuckle, butterfly, large and standard one inch(a couple of each), splinter tweezers, Alcohol wipes, Imodian tablets(Loperamide) , Benadryl tablets, Betadine swabs.
How many of each depends on how much you can fit into the pouch but usually a  couple of each item. This would also be what I would carry in an EDC kit.

----------


## Rick

Sounds like a good all around kit, OP.

----------


## SurvivorMama

I use and wear by the tactical STOMP II system, with 3 additionally attached roll bags. In a group situation, one person's gear is split by others and they carry this bag for the group. Otherwise, it is in my vehicle, complete with intubation, resuscitation, IV and med capabilities, not to mention trauma.

We do keep smaller redundant field medic kits in every backpack/daypack (basic meds, antiseptics, saline, steri-strips/sutures, bandages/tape, blister kit, tweezer/sharps/needles). Most importantly, everyone learns how and when to use what, and learns how to use locally available natural remedies).

We practice together and teach whenever possible.

----------


## DSJohnson

Do any of you keep protocols with your kits?  Or do you rely on some type of check list, field manual or mnemonic for field use with the meds you carry?

----------


## Rick

I would also be curious if anyone is practicing in the medical field. Endotracheal intubation and IV's are not John Q public stuff.

----------


## DSJohnson

My EDC kit is in a typical "jump bag" type set up that I carry in my pick up all the time. I also carry an O2 admin set up in my pick up. I have a ILBE "Assault pack" that I have my "long term" Field kit in.  I use a large plactic tote for storing stuff at the house.

----------


## finallyME

> I would also be curious if anyone is practicing in the medical field. Endotracheal intubation and IV's are not John Q public stuff.


When I was setting up my kit, I asked my brother in law (he is an emergency room doctor, and army doc in NG), about intubation stuff.  He said, if I don't have the proper training, I can't use nose tube.  So, I don't have a nose tube, until I get training.  I don't carry IV's either for that reason.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> When I was setting up my kit, I asked my brother in law (he is an emergency room doctor, and army doc in NG), about intubation stuff.  He said, if I don't have the proper training, I can't use nose tube.  So, I don't have a nose tube, until I get training.  I don't carry IV's either for that reason.


I assume you mean an NPA by nose tube? That's an EMT skill, but very easy to learn when and when not to. 

As far as ETT and IV, those are paramedic skills and illegal to preform without licensing an when not on duty covered by a physicians insurance . Of course if its your family members life who gives a crap. 

Every infantryman was taught NPAs and IVs in the army. When I found out I couldn't even start an IV as an EMT I was pretty shocked. A couple hours of military training and everyone was confidently starting IVs



> I would also be curious if anyone is practicing in the medical field. Endotracheal intubation and IV's are not John Q public stuff.


My personal feelings. I have no ET tubes, laryngoscopes, styles, or anything similar in my medical kits because I don't see what that would accomplish in a shtf situation. If you are needing to tube someone when no further medical care is available I don't see the outcome being good. We tube to secure an airway while other life saving measures are preformed. If those aren't available, I don't see what the plan would be. Sit there bagging someone forever? You don't have a vent?

I get people want to do as much as they can for family. But I think people go a bit overboard having huge kits of crazy things turning their home into a hospital when they don't have the training or amount of hands of other vital equipment to actually finish the job.  Just my two cents..

----------


## finallyME

The reason I wanted a NPA (are there other types of nose tubes?) was that I thought it would be a good backup for a severe allergic reaction.  With one of my scouts allergic to bees, I wanted a backup to the epi-pen, and I thought that a tube would be a good backup.  It would give us time to get him to a hospital, if we were 30 miles from a road.  Now, whether my idea was sound is another story.  But, that is why I asked my BIL about it.

----------


## RandyRhoads

For keeping his airway open that is the NPA. I wasn't talking about that.  I have NPAs and OPAs. Very simple small and easy to use.

I can say it won't hurt in that situation. But likely wont do too much to help. If he is bad enough to where his is having acute laryngeal edema and his airway is disappearing, it's an et tube he needs, and someone to take over his airway all the way to the hospital. If its that severe and you could call 911 out there it might be a good situation for a helocopter to grab him and RSI him. 

Remember though if you do that and you're not an EMT you may get in trouble.

----------

